# Where's my Power Driver Bonus ??



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Help needed

Driver stats show 90% acceptance, more than 10 peak hours and more than 50 hours worked for the week.
Check marks all around - I take that I earned the bonus, (both 10% bonueses).

HOWEVER,

- Express Pay dollar amount did *not* increase once I hit 90%/got my third check mark

- Driver dashboard says I'm at 84% acceptance rate (?????)

Caveat: My acceptance rate was *under* 90% until I got a ping and PAX canceled because didn't want to wait (I was very far away from Pax). The pax's cancellation then brought my acceptance rate up to 90%.

It's Sunday night. Business is slow.

1. Am I going to get the bonus or not?
2. Whenever I do earn it...should the Express Pay amount increase, or does it stay the same and my deposit is what gets bigger?

Thanks 
CD


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You will not see the power driver bonus on the express pay - you will see it in your pay statement. 

If you met your requirements, you will get it. I get it nearly every week.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

As grayspinner says, PD bonus can not be paid via express pay. Think of it this way: it is possible to disqualify yourself from the PD bonus after qualifying (if your acceptance rate falls below 90%). What would stop people from cashing out the bonus and then no longer playing by the rules.

Express pay will pay out all earned fares with commission removed, as well as your tips earned. Incentive based pay (PD bonus, guarantees), will only ever be paid during the weekly pay statement.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

you better make sure you keep doing rides tonight until your driver dashboard says you're at 90% otherwise you're not getting it


----------



## UberOCMan (Nov 24, 2015)

It's going to get uglier soon! PDB going to 2011 & newer car owners only and number or rides rather than hours! There was an interesting reference to "preventing abuse" I wonder how they found that out? perhaps by reading these very boards ie someone saying "I have the ap on I'm on the couch" of course if the got their behinds in gear perhaps there would be more pings and less downtime, I'm just saying. Another reason to have a private drivers only area.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberOCMan said:


> It's going to get uglier soon! PDB going to 2011 & newer car owners only and number or rides rather than hours! There was an interesting reference to "preventing abuse" I wonder how they found that out? perhaps by reading these very boards ie someone saying "I have the ap on I'm on the couch" of course if the got their behinds in gear perhaps there would be more pings and less downtime, I'm just saying. Another reason to have a private drivers only area.


It would be fairly obvious when reviewing service logs to identify people abusing the system. I'm sure they were well aware of the exploits without up.net.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The abuse was from drivers accepting rides and never showing up. And Pax finally cancelling and getting charged $5.


----------



## UberOCMan (Nov 24, 2015)

I've had about 6-7 no-shows,time wasters, I'm behind the gate come and find me's and never got one cancel fee.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Bonuses calculated at end of week are not available through express pay. Sure you could meet qualifications by Thursday or Friday, but then you could miss half your requests on Saturday and Sunday and kill your 90% acceptance rate.


----------

